# cables de un auto estereo



## lucas1981 (Sep 11, 2006)

Quiero saber para que sirven y si hace falta conectar los cables de color azul y naranja del auto estereo. El rojo es el positivo, el negro negativo y maza... y el azul y el naranja? Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## shocky (Sep 11, 2006)

El azul si no me equivoco es de la antena motorizada.
Pero el naranja no tengo ni idea. Fijate si hay uno negro con una rallita naranja. De ser asi ese cable naranja es una salida.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 13, 2006)

En mi radio pioneer tiene 2 entradas de corriente uno naranja y otro rojo
El naranja es grueso y es el que alimenta a la radio (el amplificador, dial, etc)
El rojo es mas fino y es el que mantiene la hora en reloj para que no se desconfigure

Un saludo


----------



## Holas (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola , tengo que conectar un estereo(PHILCO modelo AR-3124) al auto para actualizarlo un poco...;pero tengo el problema de que los cables del estereo , no son similares a los que ustedes hablan , tengo uno que es verde fuerte , otro verde claro con una linea negra , uno gris con linea negra tambien , otro gris sin lineas dos cables negros , que son exactamente iguales y un cable azul que tiene un fusible , si me pudiesen ayudar , muchas gracias
Ahora les dejo fotos , para que vean mas o menos de que se trata ... y perdonen por la calidad de la imagen

si quieren que le saque fotos a los cables , luego me avisan , perdon por molestarlos...Felices fiestas , feliz año nuevo

Perdon , pero no me inserta la imagen ,  no se porque..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2010)

Mira si sacas algo de aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/conexionado-auto-estereos-21481/


----------

